# Beach Traffic Report



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Been a while since I got to run the beach, but I had the opportunity to head up toward P-Cola yesterday. Sharks, baby, lots and lots of toothy critters in both the surf and bays. Big ones, little ones, ones with pointy heads and ones with heads that look like hammers, gray ones and black ones and ones on the surface and hugging the bottom. I could see the bait in the bays also and saw a bait ball getting mauled by a school of 25+ sharks off the west end of Dauphin Island. I got out today also but we were up near Bay Minette doing some other stuff. The wife and I are going to hit NAS for our first shark trip, so we'll let everyone know how that goes.  Have at it folks!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

We need video. Thanks for the report.


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

My work buddies and I are going on base after work Friday hopefully we will hook something atleast a good run is all I need. This will be our first time.


JerseyDevil13 said:


> Been a while since I got to run the beach, but I had the opportunity to head up toward P-Cola yesterday. Sharks, baby, lots and lots of toothy critters in both the surf and bays. Big ones, little ones, ones with pointy heads and ones with heads that look like hammers, gray ones and black ones and ones on the surface and hugging the bottom. I could see the bait in the bays also and saw a bait ball getting mauled by a school of 25+ sharks off the west end of Dauphin Island. I got out today also but we were up near Bay Minette doing some other stuff. The wife and I are going to hit NAS for our first shark trip, so we'll let everyone know how that goes. Have at it folks!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Saweet! Shark team and I are headed out to slay this weekend after much needed time off...this is good...very good!


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sounds like we'll all be out enmasse, can't wait to see the reports coming in!


----------



## MD fisherman (Sep 10, 2012)

Good luck to everyone! I sure wish I lived down there, you don't know how good you have it. I'm going to try to come back down in Nov. Don't catch them all.


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Believe me, I know how good it is down here. I grew up just north of you in Jersey and caught some very nice sharks there too. Just not the size or variety that are right here on the doorstep. They are the best big game available at the lowest cost to get into it. So much fun! I'll work on the video, I'm not sure how I would explain that to my boss when it comes up on you tube. "So LT, how was your training flight, I see that you were out looking at sharks quite a bit...." Probably not the best idea. I may get to fly the beach this afternoon though so I'll do a last minute recon if I get out there and post it later.


----------

